# Water reservoir access.



## Corvid

I have put my R58 on the kitchen worktop, but overhead cupboards only give about 6inches clearance above the machine! Does anyone have a solution to filling the reservoir without having to drag the machine forward every time?


----------



## Xpenno

Plumb it in or put some felt pads that you would add to furniture on a hard floor which will allow you to slid it out easily. Can't think of a solution that would look good and work.


----------



## Daren

Plumb it in - you'll wonder why you didn't do it sooner


----------



## jeebsy

Plumbed in FTW


----------



## Corvid

Trouble is, it's the other side of the kitchen to sink! I was thinking about some sort of syphon or something??


----------



## Daren

My sink is on the other side of the kitchen. I plumbed in the water supply (not the drip tray) myself. Pushfit plastic under cupboards about 7mtrs with the filter under the kitchen sink. It was easier than I thought..... Just needed the balls to give it a go.


----------



## johnealey

Would try some felt pads as a short term fix, Morrissons had some a couple of weeks back for a Pound ( pre cut shapes and sticky backed) and made a huge difference to sliding the new 65e out from under the cupboards (just fits with the short hopper on). If it works, has cost you a pound, if not plumb in as offered above.

John


----------



## Corvid

Trouble is, we have doors both ends of kitchen and granite worktops and I don't do DIY!


----------



## Daren

Granite for me too - easier than you think. Have you got a concrete floor? If not you could go under floorboards.

Should be an easy job for a plumber


----------



## Corvid

Yep, tiled concrete floor!


----------



## Daren

Bugger.... In that case felt pads on the rear feet will help you slide it forwards


----------



## Corvid

Thanks anyway Daren and everyone else, but what I might try is, one of those small syphons like they use on fish tanks with a squeeze bulb to get it going. Most of the time it will just be me drinking coffee, so it's not like I will be having to fill reservoir all that often! Mike.


----------



## froggystyle

Cut a hole in the bottom of your cupboard above machine, then you can just open the cupboard and fill up.

Bit extreme maybe!


----------



## Tiny tamper

froggystyle said:


> cut a hole in the bottom of your cupboard above machine, then you can just open the cupboard and fill up.
> 
> Bit extreme maybe!


I have seen this done, it does do the job but you loose that cupboards storage,


----------



## froggystyle

Depends how much you fill it up i guess, if its only once a week, no harm in having a strip of wood over it with your plates or glasses or whatever on, just move when needed.


----------



## Heligan

Funnel and a length of hose into the reservoir? It was what I was planning to do if I'd ended up siting the L1 under cupboards but didn't have to do that in the end so don't know how well it works.


----------



## IanP

Don't know if it's of any help, but I have an Alex Duetto in a similar position? Only 5 inches clearance below shelves and the shelves over it are 8 inches deep. B&Q offset garden funnel solved it for me, as I have enough access to pour water in from the jug towards the front of the funnel. Cost all of a couple of quids and don't have to move the machine at all now!

Ian


----------



## mrsimba

Heligan said:


> Funnel and a length of hose into the reservoir? It was what I was planning to do if I'd ended up siting the L1 under cupboards but didn't have to do that in the end so don't know how well it works.


THIS.

Works an absolute treat! just used a small funnel from a 'home brew kit' which had a length of plastic tube already attached, & I have literally about 4" clearance between the top of the R58 & the underside of a cupboard, pop the tube in & just top up from a filtered water jug, easy!!!

Definatly would not be cutting the underside of cupboards out and even on felt pads an R58 sure aint a light machine to be sliding around so not sure I'd want to be trying that one, not that I'd have enough space to move it to access the tank anyway!!!


----------



## mrsimba

Here you go!

As you can see access to the water tank is very limited!


----------



## espressotechno

Looks like the "funnel" (small rectangular green one ?) could be fixed onto the side of the cupboard towards the rear, with the tubing running down & into the tank ?

Pushfit a heavy brass nut onto the tank end of the tubing, to hold it down inside the tank


----------

